# Most romantic city (Amazon)



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Global News said:


> Edmontonians aren't that romantic, according to a list ranking the Top 20 Most Romantic Cities in Canada, released on Tuesday. The list is compiled by Amazon.ca and is based on sales data of romantic novels, sex and relationship books, romantic comedy DVDs and Michael Bublé CDs since January 1 of this year, in cities with more than 100,000 residents.
> 
> Edmonton ranked #13 on the list falling behind Regina at #6, Saskatoon at #4, and Calgary at #3. Victoria, B.C. took the top spot in the list, but also wins in the category for “biggest consumer of romantic books.” Calgarians were also named the most consistent consumers of romantic products, landing in the top three of every category surveyed – though never reaching the top
> spot. The country’s big cities of Toronto, Vancouver and Montreal all failed to even place.


Wow, imagine all the romantics moving to Victoria!


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I would think Old Montreal would be romanic, with it's old school, Europe like charm and unique architecture.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Yeah you would, except the survey is based on book and CD sales at amazon so it's the mostly pointless survey ever.

Heck Ottawa is on it twice....


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Ditto Jungle.

Saskatoon at #4?


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Jungle said:


> I would think Old Montreal would be romanic, with it's old school, Europe like charm and unique architecture.


I think Montreal didn't make it on the list because Montrealers are so busy making love that they don't have time to read; therefore they don't buy books from Amazon.


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

You could extrapolate from a study of this type, that those cities are starved for romance ( look for it in books ) and the ones that didn't make the list are the ones out living it!

On the topic of books though...I stopped at the magazine section of my groc. store trying to buy a business magazine to read while I waited at the hockey rink and there were NONE. Newsweek was the closest thing I could find. Guess I should get a subscription - they are cheaper that way.


----------



## Rico (Jan 27, 2011)

Heh heh, it's fun to poke fun at surveys like this and the misguided interpretations of the results. I certainly hope the original article was tongue-in-cheek!

Five other interpretations:

1. People who are already romantic don't need to buy romantic books/CDs since those are just like "marital aids" and true romantics don't need them.

2. Young people buy into purchasing romantic stuff - isn't Calgary's demographic much younger than Edmonton?

3. Rich people are romantic. Only those with money and little time to shop in person buy off of Amazon. So, young, rich, busy Calgarians buy this stuff online where as older, less busy romantics shop in person.

4. People who are not very romantic need help so they buy "romantic" items to learn what to do. So, the highest sales really mean the least romantic.

5. People lacking romance in their lives buy romance novels and watch romantic movies. Highest sales = loneliest people.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I view Edmonton's standing as a sign of sophistication, kind of like Toronto and Montreal!


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

This thread reminded me to look up when Valentines Day is. I was worried that I missed it.


----------



## K-133 (Apr 30, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> This thread reminded me to look up when Valentines Day is. I was worried that I missed it.


Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

K-133 said:


> Ignorance is bliss.


Only if BOTH of you are ignorant, otherwise, it could be a rough time for the one who is ignorant


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

+1

My bed is more comfortable than the couch.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey, I can attest, we sure love our Bublé.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Four Pillars said:


> This thread reminded me to look up when Valentines Day is. I was worried that I missed it.


Hey does anyone know of a good inexpensive divorce lawyer? Forget Valentine's day at your own peril 

I've already started buying my husband gifts...the other day I went to the grocery store and bought a Toblerone rose and gave it to him.


----------



## Beleriand (Jan 31, 2011)

Very interesting and romantic "Global News" and of course this ranking.  I surely assume that Canada is a very romantic country with the most wonderful nature and nice historical heritage.


----------



## cosmica76 (Jan 31, 2011)

I will be a local patriot. Toronto is one of the most romantic cities in Canada.


----------

